# UDT replacement



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

DLK here again. Does anyone have any experience using a different brand of UDT oil in their Kubota GST tractors rather than the high priced Kubota stuff? Other brands like ORielys, Traveller and other Premium UDTs say they will work, but wondered if anyone had tried any of them?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DLK,

I use the Travelers brand UTF in my Ford tractor transmission and rear end (for 25+ years) with no problems.


----------



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply sixbales. Yes it should have said UTF, so much for an old mans spelling. I thought Kubota fluids were probably manufactured by another company, but I wanted to hear from someone who had actually used another brand. My L3710 is well out of warranty so that is not a problem. Thanks again.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a hydraulic clutch in that system if you use the wrong oil it could mess up the plates of the clutches. You don't want that to happen as you will have to split and tear apart the system. My advice is use the Kubota oil.


----------



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

Good point there rhino. Seems the manufacturers try to keep their compatability with other fluids so confusing an ordinary person like me doesn't know if they will work or not. Guess I need to contact Kubota directly. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

I have to agree with Rhino, The wife and I own 5 different Kubota Products, only 1 has a small bit of warranty left on it. Kubota UDT is expensive, but its cheaper than a catastrophic failure, ending with a huge repair bill !


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Like sixbales, I also use travelers. My Kubota M4900 is a 2003 model and I've never had problems with that fluid.


----------

